# Evodia in Florida



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone grown evodia in Zone 9b in Florida? I have seen some say it will grow to zone 8 and others to Zone 9. Please advise if any of you have grown it in Zone 9. Thanks.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If I'm not mistaked odfrank in San Mateo grows it. He's warmer than 9.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We are USDA zone 9a and Sunset Zone 15. Grows fine.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I will be mailing out these seedlings if wanted, once they go dormant in December. I must have several hundred in these flats some eight inches tall by now. I have seeds too.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Frank,
I'd like to get a couple started, We might be getting another lot i can grow a few more trees on. 

Please keep me in mind,
Dan


----------

